# Compatibilty Help



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

Any idea if this setup would be peaceful? 
30 Gallon tank that will be planted

1-2 Angelfish
3-5 German Blue Rams
3-5 Cories
1-2 Clown Plecos


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

cross the angel out of the list and add a school of tetra would be better.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Maybe if you stay on the lighter side of your list. Eventually you will need to upgrade your tank as the angel will get big if taken care of properly. If you do not plan to upgrade I would say no.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree, leave out the angel and add a school of cardinal tetras.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

but wont the blue rams eat them? 

also would panda cories be ok? or are they just painted... ive always wondered that. 

next, how big of a school of cardinal tetras?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

ram are small fish, cardinal is not that small as you think. neon is also ok in there.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Cardinal tetras and neon tetras can hit 1-1.5". The rams, only 2.5-3". So no, the rams will treat everyone with respect  

Another option would be a male dwarf gourami, instead the angel - but a school of fish is really nice in a tank. How about harlequin rasboras? Those are nice too. Get 6-9 of them. 

Get 5+ cories and 1 clown pleco.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

5 cardinals, 5 harelquins, 3 cories, a pair of rams, and a clown pleco would be perfect.
Once the tank becomes established a lot more tetras and rasboras can be added.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, I still suggest you go with 6 cories though


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

hmmm ok so im thinking my setup will appear like this...

3-5 Blue Rams
1 Clown Pleco
5-8 Cardinal Tetras
5-8 Harlequin Rasboras
3-6 cories 

the whole first number indicates how many i will start with... then see how it runs... the last digit is how many i will completely stop with if everything goes good. 

oh yea think 3 swordtails would fit in there ok? thier a breeding group too. 1 male 2 females. i figure the spawn will be good food. think an group of otos would be good?
and maybe some shrimp? and what type of cories would be good?


----------

